# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  Want to write for Anxiety Space?

## Total Eclipse

We are looking for people who would like to write content for Anxiety Space  ::): 

An example of the type of content we are looking are:

Stories about yourself or others (example, example),Tips and tricks for dealing with Anxiety (example, example, example),Articles and research (example, example)Guides and information (example, example)It doesn't have to be serious, it can be light-hearted, entertaining or cute (example, example)It could be about breaking stigma and correcting misconceptions and stereotypes (example, example)Doesn't need to be words, if you are creative (I know a lot of you are very talented!), drawings, photos, comics, memes or quotes are awesome too! (example, example, example)

These are just a few examples to give you an idea and hopefully get your creative juices flowing. If you have something else in mind, please do get in touch, as long as it is related to anxiety it is very likely to be accepted. Every that you write will have your by-line on it and you will be fully credited for. Plus it will be promoted on Twitter and Facebook too.

To become apart of the writing team and to be a official writer for Anxiety Space, you will need to submit at least one piece of content per week. But, any member will be able to submit content from time-to-time as a contributor and have it published. Both will be unpaid, but you will be published on the best site on the whole Internet!  ::): 

If you are interested, PM me a summery of the writing you like to do and your first writing piece.

I'm looking forward to what you guys come up with!  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

I'd like to give it a try. I'm deep in research right now with a couple of writing pieces at work, but I can volunteer time if you need it. 

I want to encourage others to participate also. In fact the paper I'm working on at work is how to help Introverted Librarians deal with a now changed library work setting.I'm Ambivert, which is a little of extroversion and introversion. So I get how hard it would be for some of you to volunteer for this. 

But I know Kay probably needs help with getting subjects going around here. I've noticed that conversation has literally stopped lately. So I hope many of you take him up on the request. I know school has started again for many of you, but please consider this also. Like I tell my teens in my Teen Advisory Board. ............there are no bad ideas. 

Since this forum doesn't tolerate trolling and bullying, sometimes it's tough to get a conversation started. I guarantee that other forums who are too lenient on trolling and bullying have lots to talk about as people fight and take sides. 

So instead of trolling and picking fights, I think it's a great idea to start up some really deep conversations on topics. Please consider volunteering also. As you guys can see, my avatar is all over this place. I know L has tried to open discussions many times also. I know you're out there, peeps!  ::):

----------


## Total Eclipse

> But I know Jerry probably needs help with getting subjects going around here. I've noticed that conversation has literally stopped lately.



Actually, this is not about that. Anxiety Space is an awesome community already, and I think the next step for the site is to add much needed health information along side the community we have here, so not only to make the site even more awesome, it will provide much needed help to people who need it  ::): 

This new content will be in its own section of the site.

----------


## L

I would be very interested and have a topic in mind. Im shoulders deep and feeling rather stressed at the moment. Once a week is a bit much at present. also if its being promoted can it be  kept anonymous? ALSO, I'm dyslexic so writing stuff people will read will freak me out

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I would be very interested and have a topic in mind. Im shoulders deep and feeling rather stressed at the moment. Once a week is a bit much at present.



That is no problem. That requirement is just for people who want to be an official writer and maybe an editor, and can publish the content on their own without approval. But you can still submit content that will be published without meting that requirement  ::): 





> also if its being promoted can it be  kept anonymous?



Of course  ::): 





> ALSO, I'm dyslexic so writing stuff people will read will freak me out



I have dyslexic too, so I know how you feel. Don't worry though, anything you submit will be checked over before publishing.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> ...



I should also add that I know that it seems like there has been less activity on the site lately, and I admit it got me scratching my head at one point too. But the stats that I have show that the activity on the site is actually on the rise and Anxiety Space is getting a great reputation, especially among other mental health organisations and activists.

The reason why it feels like the site has less activity is because the anti-spam software I built and continue to improve for the site is so effective that over 98% of all spam attempts by spammers gets blocked, and that the spammers find it so hard to spam the site that most have given up, in fact spam attempts has halved in the last 6 months alone.

This matters because some spammers used to post five or so seemly legitimate posts copied-and-pasted from other sites before attempting to post their spam, without those fake post getting posted the site does feel like there is less activity, when in fact the opposite is true. Not only that, but Anxiety Space actually has passed many other sites and taking on the bigger sites, with some sites getting quite jealous of us and our awesome community that they are trying to copy us  :XD:

----------


## L

:sparkles:

----------


## Chantellabella

> I should also add that I know that it seems like there has been less activity on the site lately, and I admit it got me scratching my head at one point too. But the stats that I have show that the activity on the site is actually on the rise and Anxiety Space is getting a great reputation, especially among other mental health organisations and activists.
> 
> The reason why it feels like the site has less activity is because the anti-spam software I built and continue to improve for the site is so effective that over 98% of all spam attempts by spammers gets blocked, and that the spammers find it so hard to spam the site that most have given up, in fact spam attempts has halved in the last 6 months alone.
> 
> This matters because some spammers used to post five or so seemly legitimate posts copied-and-pasted from other sites before attempting to post their spam, without those fake post getting posted the site does feel like there is less activity, when in fact the opposite is true. Not only that, but Anxiety Space actually has passed many other sites and taking on the bigger sites, with some sites getting quite jealous of us and our awesome community that they are trying to copy us



That's awesome, Kay! I'm proud of all the hard work you do!

Sorry I disappeared right after asking about the writing part. Had a lot of work stuff to get done. 

I understand your OP now. I'd still like to give it a shot. Can you send me some guidelines. SA isn't my specialty. Working with Juvenile Delinquents and Reality therapy is. Therefore, I would have to work with things like PTSD and just anecdotal things. Maybe PM me on the do's and don'ts so I have a framework. I work best with a structure. 

Thanks,

Cindy

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I understand your OP now. I'd still like to give it a shot. Can you send me some guidelines. SA isn't my specialty. Working with Juvenile Delinquents and Reality therapy is. Therefore, I would have to work with things like PTSD and just anecdotal things. Maybe PM me on the do's and don'ts so I have a framework. I work best with a structure.



PM sent  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> PM sent




Thanks! And PM sent back.  ::):

----------


## Total Eclipse

> To become apart of the writing team and to be a official writer for Anxiety Space, you will need to submit at least one piece of content per week.



A few people have raise this requirement as an issue and something that is seem as a bit much, this is not set in stone and it can and will be changed if it becomes an issue. But the reason this was chosen is because the type of articles we are looking for, we are not after long research papers, the type of articles I think are ideal for this project are ones with 400-600 words at the most, this is something I should have mentioned in the OP and I'm sorry for the confusion. But again, if this requirement is too much it will be changed  ::):

----------


## Total Eclipse

Thank you to everyone who got into contact  :sparkles: 

If you haven't, it is not too late, PM me if you like to write for the site  ::):

----------

